#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Απόδειξη Παροχής Υπηρεσιών σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή

## Butcher

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αντί για το γνωστό "μπλοκάκι",να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος μια φόρμα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή (την οποία να συμπληρώνει στο PC και στη συνέχεια να εκτυπώνει) προκειμένου να εκδίδει Α.Π.Υ ή Τ.Π.Υ;Αναφέρομαι σε κάτι ανάλογο με αυτό: http://office.microsoft.com/el-gr/te...006088378.aspx
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η θεώρηση από την ΔΟΥ πως γίνεται;μέσω ειδικού φορολογικού μηχανισμού σήμανσης;Ποιό το κόστος;

----------


## accounter

Για να γίνει το παραπάνω πρέπει να αγοραστεί φορολογικός μηχανισμός !! Κόστος 500,00 ευρώ περίπου ! Επίσης χρειάζεται software
για την εκτύπωση μέσω του φορολογικού μηχανισμού !
Δεν νομίζω ότι συμφέρει έναν ελεύθερο επαγγελματία να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο ! Φορολογικό μηχανισμό βάζουμε συνήθως όταν έχουμε πολλά
παραστατικά να εκδώσουμε !

----------

Butcher

----------

